# melting ^&%&@ snow!



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

not sure where to post this...... I plowed my driveway and left a large amount of snow up near the garage like I normally do- the driveway slopes down and usually it will melt and drain in the street- the issue is - none of it melted and i have a large pile and another storm coming. Any recommended ways to melt the snow?? it's going to be cold the next few days- Will some type of salimander heater work?? looking to just knock it down a bit so I have a place to put the snow for the next storm


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

elbow grease will work.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

thx grandview- I would have no issue with that but it's rock hard- can't even push it to the side with the plow.....hair dryer? lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This a mountain or a mole hole you trying to push?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hairspray and lighter?


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

mountain! Like 5' wide by 12' long by 4' high.......


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Pour diesel on it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

tanerite! And video tape it!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1772783 said:


>


The Death Ray will fix it.

..


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 2, 2013)

Here you go.....

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/snowblowvch1


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I read about a guy in Wisconsin that had an interesting idea...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you living in a parallel universe? It was Sunny and above freezing for almost a week and your telling us that none of it melted?

Almost everything is melted here, yes even packed snow on the streets.

At least entertain us with a picture.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

i wish Triton...... some of it melted but only a small portion of the entire thing....i will post a picture


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

go to harbor freight and buy one of those big propane burner torches for weeds etc....
http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_11749.jpg


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Patio heater would be less labour intensive, pull up a lawn chair and a beer.http://www.costco.ca/.product.10005...vc=itempageVerticalRight|CategorySiloedViewCP

If you do this for a living how did you run into this problem?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Poke some holes in it, insert a cardboard paper towel tubes which are pack full of 3or4F black powder and set it off. 
Or buy a keg, have a party and piss on it.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

My suggestion; in the future, don't stack in front of the garage.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

How about a pallet of CC?


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Like the suggestions- keep em coming- I thought about the patio heater since I could still use it after- (if I buy one of those salamanders- I don't have much use for it)- I'm wondering if the patio heater can direct enough heat on it to make a dent..... Markus.... it's called "ignoring your own driveway"- I didn't have a lot of time so I just pushed it all into a pile that I cannot move.... so no one to blame but me......


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Roof snow melt, 1 tablet per sq ft of snow, most hardware stores sell it. Then attack it with a shovel.

Link.... http://www.amazon.com/Northern-Tool-and-Equipment-RM-65S/dp/B000QCDG5S

Matt


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hire someone to do it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

skinut2234;1773373 said:


> Like the suggestions- keep em coming- I thought about the patio heater since I could still use it after- (if I buy one of those salamanders- I don't have much use for it)- I'm wondering if the patio heater can direct enough heat on it to make a dent..... Markus.... it's called "ignoring your own driveway"- I didn't have a lot of time so I just pushed it all into a pile that I cannot move.... so no one to blame but me......


You know, there's a scene in the movie "Beautiful Girls" 1996 where Michael Rapaport plows in his ex girlfriends garage while he's crying to kiss's Beth. That is what I picture you are dealing with... I watched it last night and thought of this thread. Great snow plow movie....


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

well....


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

http://s686.photobucket.com/user/skinut2234/media/dw_zpsbde0e26c.jpg.html?filters[user]=89935626&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0#/user/skinut2234/media/dw_zpsbde0e26c.jpg.html?filters%5Buser%5D=89935626&filters%5Brecent%5D=1&sort=1&o=0&_suid=1393594978710007417119489589235


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

skinut2234;1774124 said:


> http://s686.photobucket.com/user/skinut2234/media/dw_zpsbde0e26c.jpg.html?filters[user]=89935626&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0#/user/skinut2234/media/dw_zpsbde0e26c.jpg.html?filters%5Buser%5D=89935626&filters%5Brecent%5D=1&sort=1&o=0&_suid=1393594978710007417119489589235


You can move that. Just use the skinny pedal. Take chunks out and push it to the left.

Don't hit garage :laughing:


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Whiffy- it's frozen solid... it's been cold here in NJ- No one has salt....I had another thought but sounds like it's not a good one.... What about running a hose to the hot water tap off the washer? Something tells me it's stupid idea.... I still like the patio heater thing.... at least it would soften it a little?
aw crap- I dont know.......


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

You know there is this idea I have but I feel like it just won't quite do the job. 

But...why not just rent a damn skid steer and get it over with.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree......skid steer or hot water.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Triton2286;1774145 said:


> You know there is this idea I have but I feel like it just won't quite do the job.
> 
> But...why not just rent a damn skid steer and get it over with.


I'm sure since is frozen solid it won't move.

Lmao

And no to hot water heater you'll be out there for days.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Guess that plan didn't work out so swell..........



Triton2286;1774145 said:


> But...why not just rent a damn skid steer and get it over with.


X2


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

X3 on skid steer. Also next time don't leave the snow in the middle of your driveway.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't even understand why he has a plow if that's how he does it.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Guys- several reasons:
1. I was in a rush and cannot/do not push it all into road
2. Could not push it to the left since I had a trailer stored there
3. done it this way for years since 99% of the time it melts
4. the kids like me to pile it there so they can build a fort out of it.

Had I known this winter was going to be the way it was- I would done it differrently- so let's try and focus on the solution- not how it happened....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Alot of beans?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

skinut2234;1774320 said:


> - so let's try and focus on the solution- not how it happened....


Oh yea because none of us have tried to help at all.

Why don't you go outside and do something about it instead of sitting on your ass making us come up with all the ideas.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hire Montoya, I hear he is looking for work and has experience with melting crap. :laughing:


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Triton- Uncalled for- I wasn't being a _______- 

Your comment "I don't even understand why he has a plow if that's how he does it" was uncalled for the in first place... 

I admitted several threads back that I made a mistake and everyone keeps flaming about how stupid it was to put the snow there- (I get it)

Not going to get into a flaming war- was just looking for solutions........


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

skinut2234;1774363 said:


> Triton- Uncalled for- I wasn't being a _______-
> 
> Your comment "I don't even understand why he has a plow if that's how he does it" was uncalled for the in first place...
> 
> ...


Honestly some piece of equipment is you best option since salt is hard to get. You want a cheap way, salamander heater will do it but it will take time and possibly leave a river of ice if it is as cold there as it is here. Fun way, not legal, would be a hole in center and a half stick.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I still vote tannerite. Or a good old fasioned pick, spud bar and digging shovel. Hose is only going to help if the runoff goes somewhere. Put shovels in the kids hands and say get to work! Did I miss the pic of mt suribachi?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

cotter;1774396 said:


> I still vote tannerite. Or a good old fasioned pick, spud bar and digging shovel. Hose is only going to help if the runoff goes somewhere. Put shovels in the kids hands and say get to work! Did I miss the pic of mt suribachi?


He is in NJ, probably not allowed to have tannerite or a gun to shoot it with.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, the honest truth is so uncalled for. 

Why should we keep giving you ideas when you haven't tried anything that we've suggested? Either do something about it or don't, go hit it with a pick and do some work instead of complaining about us.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

OK Kyle!! have a nice day!!! I got it now- Thanks for all yuor awesome insight!


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Take your neighbors chainsaw to it ;}


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

How about sharks with lasers. Jusu having fun now


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

neighbors chainsaw.....lmao. That was funny.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wow I thought you had a pile like a frozen trail, not full piles!


----------



## aczlan (Jan 10, 2009)

skinut2234;1774363 said:


> Not going to get into a flaming war- was just looking for solutions........


You have gotten solutions even if you don't like them. Some of them are:

Use a loader to pick it up and move it (my favorite in the "practical" department, but I have a loader)
Downsides: Cost to rent a loader
Upsides: Simple, least likely to break something

Work at the ends of the pile with your plow to "Nibble off" chunks
Downsides: Risk of breaking your plow
Upsides: Cheap, Simple

Apply heat
Downsides: Possible fuel cost, Equipment cost, Melting water turning your driveway into a sheet of ice
Upsides: Non-destructive (unless you have a slip and fall on the ice)

Apply explosives
Downsides: Possible jail time, possible broken windows, etc
Upsides: Great video for Youtube (assuming that the tape or memory card isn't destroyed or confiscated as evidence)

Wait until warmer weather melts things
Downsides: Could take a while, loss of parking space
Upsides: Nothing gets broken

Roof Melt tablets in the pile to help it melt
Downsides: Could take a while, possibly expensive, might not work due to pile size, lots of salt water when it melts
Upsides: Nothing gets broken


Aaron Z


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

aczlan;1774978 said:


> You have gotten solutions even if you don't like them. Some of them are:
> 
> Use a loader to pick it up and move it (my favorite in the "practical" department, but I have a loader)
> Downsides: Cost to rent a loader
> ...


Thumbs Up Nailed it. I don't think you will get anything more thought out and explained than that.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

What about using a chain, pick a slot for the chain and have at it? 

I'm sure once you start to get to the center it will start crumbling!!

But once I seen the pic I lmao,, never ever cover your garage doors I would of taken it too the street and pushed in the grin banks!!

If that's all the sno you've got consider yoursel lucky! My pile is 6' tall 10' wide by about a 1000' all done by a quad,

But my driveway is like summer still havent lost any room yet!!

That doesn't include my service road that goes out back, that's 4000' with 4' tall banks, we got 2' this week and the quad could only get half done, glare ice under it and the snow is heavy as hell!! If the blower can't get thru today I doubt I'll get it done unless the snow packs up a little before it thaws anyway!!


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

kimber750;1772772 said:


> Hairspray and lighter?


i was gonna say gas but hair spray is probably a cheaper route :yow!:


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't laugh, but I bet a power washer with a aggressive pencil point nozzle will eat it away in no time. I dig up large tree stumps with one. Stick the tip right up to the ice. It's like a knife through butter. Look for a nozzle that says turbo or blaster. Just "cut" chunks off. For extra bonus points you could use the little soap suck tube to draw up salt brine.
Oh, I have a pile almost the same size, but mine is in the street across from my driveway. It's how I make my dumb a** neighbor _not_ park his truck there. That, and a neighbor kid and his friends like to build tunnels in it.

Oh, and next time try back dragging the stuff out. Push it in the grass. I see the left side of the drive is open... or move the trailer, or bury the trailer.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

gasjr4wd;1775953 said:


> Don't laugh, but I bet a *power washer with a aggressive pencil point nozzle* will eat it away in no time. I dig up large tree stumps with one. Stick the tip right up to the ice. It's like a knife through butter. Look for a nozzle that says turbo or blaster. Just "cut" chunks off. For extra bonus points you could use the little soap suck tube to draw up salt brine.
> Oh, I have a pile almost the same size, but mine is in the street across from my driveway. It's how I make my dumb a** neighbor _not_ park his truck there. That, and a neighbor kid and his friends like to build tunnels in it.
> 
> Oh, and next time try back dragging the stuff out. Push it in the grass. I see the left side of the drive is open... or move the trailer, or bury the trailer.


You sir are a genius. Thumbs Up


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

What the OP has done all week.

-Wakes up
-Goes outside
-Stares at pile of snow
-Goes back inside
-Sits in front of computer
-Yells at us for not being helpful

*repeats process twice a day, minus the waking up part*


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

It seems to me the best solution for the OP is months of April, May, and June


----------



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

I think this outta do it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eWFBETPOew#t=80

Klaus Biggers


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

stupid waste of fuel and time... IMHO


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

gasjr4wd;1776478 said:


> stupid waste of fuel and time... IMHO


Agreed.

I'd be worried about melting the paint off.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

gasjr4wd;1775953 said:


> Don't laugh, but I bet a power washer with a aggressive pencil point nozzle will eat it away in no time. I dig up large tree stumps with one. Stick the tip right up to the ice. It's like a knife through butter. Look for a nozzle that says turbo or blaster. Just "cut" chunks off. For extra bonus points you could use the little soap suck tube to draw up salt brine.
> Oh, I have a pile almost the same size, but mine is in the street across from my driveway. It's how I make my dumb a** neighbor _not_ park his truck there. That, and a neighbor kid and his friends like to build tunnels in it.
> 
> Oh, and next time try back dragging the stuff out. Push it in the grass. I see the left side of the drive is open... or move the trailer, or bury the trailer.


This is actually a VERY good idea, kinda like what they do when gold miners mine frozen ground. just blast it out with water. very effective...this is worth a shot


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

klaus;1776423 said:


> I think this outta do it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eWFBETPOew#t=80
> 
> Klaus Biggers


Now that's a Air Dryer on steroids........... go big or go home.Thumbs Up


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Triton2286;1776022 said:


> What the OP has done all week.
> 
> -Wakes up
> -Goes outside
> ...


You just made my day with this one.


----------

